

Roberta goes open – learning with robots - mkesper
http://mp-devel.iais.fraunhofer.de:7990/projects/ORA/repos/robertalab/browse

======
mkesper
Sadly, there doesn't seem to be any non-german project site yet:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.open-
roberta.org%2F)

